
Show HN: A cell phone designed for kids - az88
https://www.privomobile.com/
======
catsarebetter
I almost left the page b/c the landing page didn't look very impressive tbh.
But then I went to the about page and saw the video, which was really good! I
would've liked to see the video auto-playing on the landing page.

------
shenandoahclimb
I was recently looking for something that works for me like this. The problem
that I bumped up against was that I needed access to whatsapp for
international travel.

------
az88
Appreciate any feedback on our concept, design, and product strategy.

